# Bundesnetzagentur: Ein Sack Dialer futsch 548-555;1323-1330



## Teleton (8 September 2005)

Geht doch





> 30.08.2005
> 
> 90090000548, 90090000549, 90090000550, 90090000551, 90090000552, 90090000553, 90090000554, 90090000555, 90090001323, 90090001324, 90090001325, 90090001326, 90090001327, 90090001328, 90090001329, 90090001330
> Dialer
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (8 September 2005)

*Re: Bundesnetzagentur: Ein Sack Dialer futsch 548-555;1323-1*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Geht doch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und wie das geht. 


> ... Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung * ab 15.08.03*


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2005)

> Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 06.09.05, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 15.08.03


Und die schon bezahlt haben sind die besch.......?


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2005)

Kein Wunder, dass man bei der liechtensteiner Newlines AG merkwürdig auf schwedische und andere Begebenheiten reagiert.  :lol: 

Hoffentlich haben viele Kunden die Dialerkosten zurück gehalten!


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und die schon bezahlt haben sind die besch.......?


Die müssen in der Tat abwarten, bis die Rücknahme der Registrierung bestandskräftig ist - erst dann zahlt die T-Com die Beträge zurück, wenn ein Widerspruch vorliegt. Darauf verlassen würde ich mich aber nicht, nachhaken ist da wichtige Bürgerpflicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2005)

Geil! Jetzt ist's mir auch wurscht, was NCC mit meiner Zwischenablage gemacht hat. Dieser 548er war dermassen weit verbreitet... 

Bitter für Afend** in München, bitter auch für das "alte haus A*B*" (und Eh** the camel?), bitter wohl auch für den Herrn M*B*, bitter für den "Inhalteanbieter" Mich* S* aus Birmingham, der ja wohl nur der nominee war für die Hamburger. Bitter für die Jungs von "GI", die ohne AVS ihren Dreck unters Volk bringen wollten, na, bitter halt für die, die diesen "Next Generation Dialer" eingesetzt haben... 

Erneut bleibt die Hoffnung, dass viele [] davon erfahren!!!
Es waren sicher nicht wenige...

Ach ja... auch bitter für unsere (angeblich?) osteuropäischen "Freunde", die in ihren Billing-Kaskaden Online-D*** gegen NCC ausgetauscht hatten? Oder OD, libereco und NCC verwendet hatten? 
So was in der Art
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=77305#77305

Eine gute Sache, diese Entscheidung...
...nach der Nummernabschaltung im Juni
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10636


und dann die andere Runde... schön, schön, schön

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2005)

Der Nachfolger des NCC-Dialers unter 090090000548 war übrigens der "Venezueladialer", belegbar ist dies allerdings nur für einige der vielen Seiten, die den 548 verwendet hatten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10883
(Auf einigen dieser Seiten (4friends-Content) ist jetzt auch nur noch von Abrechnung über Afendis die Schreibe...)
einen sehr interessanten link zum NCC-Dialer habe ich im Linkforum untergebracht...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 September 2005)

*Re: Bundesnetzagentur: Ein Sack Dialer futsch 548-555;1323-1*



> 30.08.2005
> 90090001323, 90090001324, 90090001325, 90090001326, 90090001327, 90090001328, 90090001329, 90090001330
> Dialer
> 
> Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 06.09.05, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 15.08.03


[/quote]
Wordwide Access Ltd., aka Matlock mit umgezogenem Briefkasten? Newlines statt Easybilling/Inphos/Morecon, oder in Zusammenarbeit mit?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2005)

auch die unicashler hatten NCC-Links, zumindest auf den von ihnen verbrochenen Gallerieseiten. Lief über Cyberheat (aka topbucks)
Die amerikanische FTC will gegen die vorgehen 
http://www.ftc.gov/os/caselist/0523042/050720comp0523042.pdf

wegen spam für deren Seiten...
s.a.
http://www.dailystar.com/dailystar/printDS/85074.php

Das sind ja wieder keine Klitschen, sondern ziemlich big


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2005)

Zur Geschichte der E-Group
http://www.wired.com/news/business/0,1367,35627-2,00.html
(Hey baby... wann call... chad")

HEADQUARTER
CELTLINE HOLDINGS Ltd
18, GOWRIE PARK
GLENAGEARY
DUBLIN
IRELAND


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2005)

Einer der lustigsten Orte, wo man diesen Dialer kriegen konnte, ist eine Seite, die eine Kooperation einer CCL (econotel?) und "Virtual Pacific Entertainment" (gewesen) sein soll

Die links zu pop*p.to auf zahlungsmethoden.de funktionieren ja nicht mehr. Naja. Im Juni 2004 war ich auf der Seite und bekam nach Bestätigung eines VPE-Zertifikats zu meiner Verwunderung den 090090000548-Dialer


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2005)

und noch einen zu dem Thema... Einen dieser Dialer verwendete auch "german-traffic" (später eben auch den Venezueladialer). Die haben immer noch eine Seite, auf der KJM / jugenschutz.net durch eine gefälschte Nennung als Auto verunglimpft wird, um Werbung füpr AVS-freie Systeme zu machen, darunter Top-Anbieter wie "unter81.de", maxolution, cyberservices (siehe 090090000555), Netvision, International Ideas usw.

In diesem Zusammenhang sprach TH von einem "Scherzbold".
Dieser Scherzbold verwendete offenbar auch mal einen Intexusdialer 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1379530

wenn man nach der adresse googlet, findet sich an erster Stelle der Afendis-Abrechnungslink zur German-Traffic mit der alten (irischen) Adresse im cache und der neuen (UK) auf der Seite...
Was ist aus der Sache eigentlich geworden mit Gegas Venezuela-Abenteur?

googeln nach der angegebenen Domain (eher ohne als mit Bindestrich) ist auch was fürs Archiv


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2005)

Einen habe ich noch...Kennt hier jemand "NATS"? Das ist ein Multibillingsystem, das von den Herren F*T* (ehemals Aachen, heute New Jersey oder so) und J*A* (PB) gemacht wird. Ich habe da mal "Tel2Net" in der Liste der beteiligten Biller gesehen (auch bekannt in Osnabrück unter einem anderen Namen?). NCC steht da immer noch als Biller drin, mit Dialern...
Man darf wohl annehmen, dass die jetzt gesperrten NCC-Dialer da mit drin waren. Für den deutschen Markt? Ich weiß es nicht... Ob Ev**genius den deutschen Markt bedient hat? Mit Dialern? Ich weiß es nicht... Ob der Global XChange-Dialer in Deutschland eingesetzt wurde? Ich weiß es nicht... Mich freut die RegTP-Entscheidung jedenfalls. Sag ich mal so frank & frei 

Da gibt es noch jede Menge Fragen. Nur für mich, versteht sich - und für die paar Leutchen aus "The Pond", GFY, Pornh* oder jagin, die hier mitlesen. Vielleicht fühlt sich ja jemand angesprochen?

[email protected]!
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=287


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2006)

*tel2net?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal "Tel2Net" in der Liste der beteiligten Biller gesehen (auch bekannt in Osnabrück unter einem anderen Namen?).


In der  Osnabrücker Urteilsbegründung wurde von Tag-/Nacht-Dialer gesprochen, womit die Verteidiger nicht bewiesen hätten, dass es gleichzeitig legale und illegale Dialer gegeben habe, sondern bewiesen hätten, dass die Angeklagten noch nach 2003 Dialer eingesetzt haben. Damit sei aber noch eine andere Staatsanwaltschaft in Deutschland beschäftigt, sagte der Richter.

Hing das mit tel2net zusammen?

Wird da noch ein Paket geschnürt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur: Ein Sack Dialer futsch 548-555;1323-1330*

Falls da jemand Pakete schnürt, hätte ich eventuell noch ein bisschen Füllmaterial. Aber ich glaube nicht so recht dran...
Zum Verständnis: Tel2net auf den Seychellen = Liquid in Florida/Nevada?
"Liquid" war ja historisch ("früher legale Dialer eingesetzt") Mitglied eines deutschen Interessenverbands, nicht wahr?


			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Spuren verwischten die *Täter*, indem sie ein Geflecht aus echten und Briefkasten-Firmen, *darunter* eben „Liquid Inc.“ [=Nevada] und „Central 24“ [=Panama], in mehreren Ländern wie Lettland, die USA und die *Seychellen * [kann ja nur Tel2net gemeint sein] aufbauten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2011)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur: Ein Sack Dialer futsch 548-555;1323-1330*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> auch die unicashler hatten NCC-Links, zumindest auf den von ihnen verbrochenen Gallerieseiten. Lief über Cyberheat (aka topbucks)
> Die amerikanische FTC will gegen die vorgehen
> http://www.ftc.gov/os/caselist/0523042/050720comp0523042.pdf
> 
> ...


Adult Website Operation Settles FTC Charges Unwitting Consumers Exposed to X-Rated Spam


----------

